# silvered Black



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any photos of a silvered black or have any information on them or their genetics?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

silvered blacks would be simple silver greys.Black mice that are silvered.You can show them in more than one shade and the black ones would be dark s.greys.

http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/i ... -thumb.jpg


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there was an article about them in last months NMC news,I showed a couple at Sowood .A dark(black)and a medium grey.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Sarah
what age does the silvering start to come through? is there any way to enlarge the photo?
Are they shown in AOV? how do you make them? 
just a few questions sorry


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can look at that picture on the NMC website,full size.They are shown in the aov and you need a mouse carrying the silvered gene to start with.Most of mine silver before the eyes open some around 4 weeks.I don't keep the ones that silver up later.The big draw back with them is moult marks and tan vents.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

laoshu said:


> Does anyone have any photos of a silvered black or have any information on them or their genetics?


Silver is recessive (si/si), but variable in intensity. Located on chromosome 10.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.hiiret.fi/pics/THhopealantti2.jpg

http://www.hiiret.fi/pics/Ngreyowl2.jpg

http://www.hiiret.fi/pics/THonni2.jpg


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a silver grey in the nest.It's not true as some sites state that you have to grow all of them on because they don't silver til 6 weeks plus.This is fully silvered,not the best pic though.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

oh very nice , thank you for the pic sarah. 
I will know what to look out for if I get any now... I have been told that some of my blacks may carry this.


----------

